# Albatros



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2017)

Captured 1917


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2017)

Albatros DV Souilly-Seine-et-Marne,France 1918


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2017)

Pre war 1913


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2017)

Albatros BII







Albatros DIII


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice. However the last two images above present B.III kites but not the D.III fighters.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 4, 2017)

Excellent. Pic 3 post 1 is an Albatros D II, followed by an incomplete D V (!) and pic 6 is an LFG Roland D II.

That last pic isn't an Albatros, but I'm not sure what it is.


----------

